# Samsung DLP TV turns on and of after messing with the service menu



## GRUMPYx87 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello, 
New to the forums here 
Well i have a problem with my samsung dlp did something stupid that i shouldnt done 
I got curious and was poking around the service menu.
And you guessed it I changed something I shouldn't have In the service menu 
I switched the Lamp Sync setting from "pulse(P)" to "pass(T)".
Now my TV cycles on continuously with the lamp never achieving the arc that it needs to fully light and has to be unplugged to stop it.
Is this an easy fix???

My samsung tv model is: HL67A510J1F
67 inches


----------

